# Does ANYONE have a well trained small dog?!? (moved to stories)



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

I have been going for walks at our local park, and it seems like every small dog that I come by with mishka tries to bite her. 

The owners seem to find it so funny and I'm really fed up with it. 

Yesterday a woman was walking her mini schnauzers and stopped to meet my dog. One of them growled and snapped at mishka and she started saying "it's okay" talking to her dog. Luckily I pulled my girl back as soon as I heard the growl.... I'm just so tired of untrained small dogs. Does anyone have a good, well trained one? If so... Please post a video...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Ha! I wish I even knew someone with a small dog that had any kind of manners or training. Maybe I'm stereotyping but every small dog owner I know should own cats....


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

We had a fantastic min-pin growing up, trained, great with kids and a fairly high threshold. Sadly, that was a good twenty years ago, I have yet to see her equal. But then, I'm not particularly attracted to small dogs...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, I hate going out with my dogs and having little dogs act like idiots.

I've had several Italian Greyhounds over the years, and I have a 14 year old one now, and they NEVER acted like that towards other dogs. They all went to training classes... I don't have a video of anyone doing obedience, but I have one of them being cute, LOL. (and please ignore the click clack of the toenails, they were long overdue!)


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Haha, what do you consider small? My Mini Aussies are 25-30lbs and they are all well behaved  I've also seen quite a few good small dogs... however, the majority are simply owned by people who fall a bit short when it comes to socializing and training :/ Actually, I think they act just like their little dogs... completely fearless... because when their little dog is charging a big dog they don't seem to consider the fact that a single well placed bite could kill their dog. So neither the little dog or the owner have any survival sense...


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Haha yay a thread for my little guy 

I have a 3 year old 8lb Chinese crested who is 100% off leash trained - no matter what. He is perfect with any dog, even "aggressive" ones (I have used him in obedience classes to help socialize him) he does lure coursing, and we have taken dozens of OB classes including rally.








At stay at the middle of the pet expo








Down say in OB class (outside) with a dog is is fearful of other dogs








Down stay at the park








Stand stay 








Down 
















Stand stay

And some videos 
http://youtu.be/ybK0-IVMsyA

http://youtu.be/h5zVFQ9Rl3Y




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

At work (I work at petco)








Lure coursing 






Haha ok I'm done now I promise 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ColleenB (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a 15 lb pug and as well as doing years of obedience training she also competed in agility for a short time. I would say she is well trained. As long as a Rottweiler doesn't walk next to her is just fine. For some reason she hates rotties.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

My parents have a pug that is very well behaved, though has not had any formal obedience training. Knows the basics on and off-leash and some fun tricks including "dance", "speak" and they've trained her to jump over a stick too lol. 




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, I think it would help determine what your asking; i. e. What is a well trained small dog ? 

I can answer about my Jack but is that the answer your looking for ? Is he small enough. No, he's not perfect in any way shape of form. But he is very trained in certain things. He loves to hunt for Gophers, loves digging at the campsite, (go to ground). He will jump on a 4' wall in less the two seconds when asked, if he wish's to do so. He will sit at every crosswalk on command and wait for the okay signal when the street is clear. He will jump up on the Park drinking fountain on command and stop like a cat to get a drink, although I don't allow that too often because it is not a safe practice, but he enjoys it. He will roll over and roll back upon command for a treat. He barks a lot. Very fast to see me grab my keys, a few doggie bags, put on my socks and shoes, he know's that outcome, but he's noisy. His manner's with other animals is fair at best. A very loving dog at 15" and 18.5 lbs. but he don't like chihuahua's.

Most small dogs are not controlled well because the owner thinks it's cute and sorry to say their wrong. Bad behavior needs constant - consistant attention. Nelson is wonderful with small children and they are told to hold their hand out and stand tall with their face out of reach. Children need to be instructed each and every time and the dog needs to hear the command gentle..

I would rate him a strong 5 on a 10 scale. He is not fearful of larger animals. Getting him to heel and keep his nose up is a constant. The leash goes forward and the head comes up, upon correction. Then after all the training is finished he get's playtime where were both in a more relaxed state. Nelson's Valor, JRT is Nov. 2006 (7). He loves his mommy, like chocolate cake.. No cake for the dog..

I hope at least I covered one of your questions..!!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, I have two smaller dogs (20 pounds and 30 pounds) that are very well trained. When I did take them to a dog park (prior to them adding the small dog area) the larger dogs would gang up on my 30 pound dog. They would run at him full force and roll him. I didn't think it was funny, but their owners did. My 20 pound dog would just hide under the benches. 

When walking around other dogs they are never aggressive.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Sp00ks said:


> Ha! I wish I even knew someone with a small dog that had any kind of manners or training. Maybe I'm stereotyping but every small dog owner I know should own cats....



The only one I had was a toy poodle when I was a kid.... He knew agility and basic obedience... But nowadays some people just don't see them as dogs that need to be trained.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Yeah, I hate going out with my dogs and having little dogs act like idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had several Italian Greyhounds over the years, and I have a 14 year old one now, and they NEVER acted like that towards other dogs. They all went to training classes... I don't have a video of anyone doing obedience, but I have one of them being cute, LOL. (and please ignore the click clack of the toenails, they were long overdue!)



Thank you! They are so cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks! They were all really nice little IGs. Three of them were puppymill rescues. Two of them would run screaming if you even looked at them when I first brought them home. Clicker training classes changed their lives.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Liz&Anna said:


> View attachment 177162
> 
> At work (I work at petco)
> 
> ...



You have an awesome dog! That was quite refreshing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I do recall a Chihuahua that did Taco Bell commercials.....does that count?

I appreciate your plight to a degree....little dog nipping big dog at dog park ...funny funny..until big dog says enough....then little dog owner freaks.

SuperG


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i've had the same thing happen
i try to avoid larger dogs when walking my small dog
others bring their large dog over to sniff mine, loom over her and make friends?? 
i tell them my small dog doesn't like big dogs
she is afraid of them! yet they insist on doing this 
so it's a two way street it seems


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> i've had the same thing happen
> i try to avoid larger dogs when walking my small dog
> others bring their large dog over to sniff mine, loom over her and make friends??
> i tell them my small dog doesn't like big dogs
> ...



Agreed... see that at the dog park as well.... 2 way street as you say

SuperG


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ColleenB said:


> I have a 15 lb pug and as well as doing years of obedience training she also competed in agility for a short time. I would say she is well trained. As long as a Rottweiler doesn't walk next to her is just fine. For some reason she hates rotties.


I never had a Puggie but I like the flat faced doggies (Boxer dad)...first it sounds like your is very impressive!

But I think as little dogs that annoy the crap out of people go Pugs aren't high on the list? I have some friends that are just lazy and don't train there dogs at all. They came by unexpectedly and just let there Puggie walk in on my dogs without waiting for me????!!!

I freaked but my guys were fine Puggie just comes in quietly looks at my guys, and just settles himself on the back of the couch!

As I say they don't train there dogs at all! So was that normal Pug behaviour...note he was a real sweetheart a pleasure to be around!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I used to hate all the small dogs save fro the bullies..pugs, bostons, etc. Everyone I saw was an A hole!
But in my line of work (PCA) i meet alot of people and pets. A small White Terrier looked like a small Scottish terrier and a Pomeranian (the Pommy had a big dog attitude!) were very sweet!

Those two owners were putting a lot of time and effort into training their dogs! So really the problem ( of course) is the owners and not the dogs!

With the little dog the laziest ot the lazy just think " well hes not going to eat somebody so why bother" If "they" think at all! That's the real little dog problem... lack of responsibility of the owners!

To the OP...just get some pepper spray/Bear spray and if the little POS comes after your guy let him have it!

I don't discriminate based on size, a dog come after my guys, "I'll" meet him(my guys behind me) and persecute with "full prejudice" I don't discriminate based on size..or lack there of! I'll treat them like the big dawgs they think they are!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've got a very well behaved little 10 pound havanese sleeping next to me right now. No nipping or yapping at dogs. He's on a short leash like the big dogs, no flexi for him. 

I get a lot of smiles and laughs when I'm walking two german shepherds and a little fluffy havanese walking between them.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> i've had the same thing happen
> i try to avoid larger dogs when walking my small dog
> others bring their large dog over to sniff mine, loom over her and make friends??
> i tell them my small dog doesn't like big dogs
> ...


Ok I'm always on the dogs side, That's crap! You protect your dog!!! The answer is..."NO"! If your dog is uncomfortable with large dogs anyway, why are you putting her at risk???? 

A large dog with an attitude and an ignorant owner (I thought he was friendly!!??) can snap your dog up and kill it in the blink of an eye!

Saying "NO' is preferable to saying "your Rufus ate my dog"!

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

I think there are two things going on here. One has already been stated, and it's that less educated owners aren't as concerned about training their little dog because any damage it could do is comparatively small. A chihuahua isn't going to kill someone or probably even send someone to the ER, so it's "not as important" to train proper behavior. Also a little dog barking at the end of it's leash at another dog or person is "cute," but a GSD doing the same thing is terrifying.

The second thing, though, is that people with poorly trained little dogs can still take them on walks and out in public, because they're not as strong. You just hook them up to their flexi line and who cares if they pull the whole day? People with big dogs, however, are either going to teach them how to walk on a leash or give up walking all together because their arm gets yanked out every time they try. So I think there are a lot of untrained big dogs that you just never see, because their owners can't handle them to take them out and about (also part of why you see more poorly trained big dogs at dog parks than on walks I would think).


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Also here's someone will a well trained little dog ;-)


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Bequavious said:


> I think there are two things going on here. One has already been stated, and it's that less educated owners aren't as concerned about training their little dog because any damage it could do is comparatively small. A chihuahua isn't going to kill someone or probably even send someone to the ER, so it's "not as important" to train proper behavior. Also a little dog barking at the end of it's leash at another dog or person is "cute," but a GSD doing the same thing is terrifying.
> 
> The second thing, though, is that people with poorly trained little dogs can still take them on walks and out in public, because they're not as strong. You just hook them up to their flexi line and who cares if they pull the whole day? People with big dogs, however, are either going to teach them how to walk on a leash or give up walking all together because their arm gets yanked out every time they try. So I think there are a lot of untrained big dogs that you just never see, because their owners can't handle them to take them out and about (also part of why you see more poorly trained big dogs at dog parks than on walks I would think).


All good points and yes by and large the people with well trained dogs don't want to put them at risk in a dog park!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I could not help but share this video 





(sorry, I don't know how to imbed them)

His performance may not be worth a perfect score, but that is one highly trained small dog 
I am a groomer and manage a pet retail store and I know quite a few really nice small dogs, it all depends on how much work the owner puts into the dog and how much they treat their pet like a 'dog' and not a 'little human'. I also know quite a few badly behaved large dogs whose owners treat them like a little human as well though - it all just depends on the owner.

Edit - apparently just putting the link will imbed it haha, who knew.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Mishka&Milo said:


> You have an awesome dog! That was quite refreshing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thankya  I worked really hard on him 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

THat video made my day  thanks for posting it


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Excellent example of a very well trained JRT.. My wife is going to love seeing that video. Outstanding presentation, work and training.. Kudos !!

My dog jumps just like yours. Boing..!!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

It is not my dog, I don't even know them. But I remember first seeing that video years ago and was glad to be able to find it to share


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mikelia said:


> I could not help but share this video
> 
> Claudia Romard & Mr. Murphy - YouTube
> (sorry, I don't know how to imbed them)


The link works fine. Still watching and OMG! It's both impressive and hilarious at the same time! Thank you for posting!:laugh:


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

We found a family to watch our dogs in their home when we travel. They have a chihuahua that is the most laid back dog I have seen. The first time she met my dogs she was very confident and calm. I was so impressed. It seems perfect to me. A 5 lb. dog that acts like an 80 lb. dog.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Rangers_mom said:


> We found a family to watch our dogs in their home when we travel. They have a chihuahua that is the most laid back dog I have seen. The first time she met my dogs she was very confident and calm. I was so impressed. It seems perfect to me. A 5 lb. dog that acts like an 80 lb. dog.


:laugh: Gooo little dogs!!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

The small dogs that live in our neighborhood are treated like cats and allowed to roam. It drives me insane.

I have a coworker who has two pugs. She is an interesting character. She used to have a Doberman that was trained in competitive obedience and she was very good at handling him, apparently. But her pugs are completely out of control. She kind of shrugs it off and says she is a "different kind of dog owner now." I actually like her pugs and think they are cute. It does seem that people often adopt small dogs precisely because they think it abdicates them of certain responsibilities.

I have seen an awful lot of small dogs that seem downright neurotic, probably due to neglect and not their size.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never seen a well behaved small dog. Everyone in the family had been bitten by the neighbors malti-whatever. 

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

erfunhouse said:


> I've never seen a well behaved small dog. Everyone in the family had been bitten by the neighbors malti-whatever.
> 
> Metro 10/2005-5/2013
> Sabo 3/2013-now
> Kia 1/2014- now


I find that pretty hard to believe. You've never seen one well behaved small dog ever? I've owned a few little dogs in my lifetime and all of them were just as well behaved as my bigger dogs.

I've seen a lot of little yappy dogs, but I've also seen a lot of pretty poorly trained and behaved big dogs too. I actually find the big dogs to be worse than the little ones. At least the poorly behaved little ones are easier to control. You get an out of control big dog running at you and there's going to be problems.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

erfunhouse said:


> I've never seen a well behaved small dog. Everyone in the family had been bitten by the neighbors malti-whatever.
> 
> Metro 10/2005-5/2013
> Sabo 3/2013-now
> Kia 1/2014- now


Two words...Pepper Spray!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AW, my little guy is a mix - not tiny, but small. He is probably beagle and JRT (and other stuff.) He is awesome. He knows all his commands and tons of tricks. Best of all, he LOVES all other dogs - big small, male, female. He gets along with everybody.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I've run into just as many idiot big dogs with my small dogs, stupid owners think it's funny letting their big ugly stupid lugs get into my little terriers faces than get offended when the terriers snap at them to get the **** out of their face, believe me , small dogs and their owners don't have the stupidity market cornered, it's a two way street!!!!!


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

LARHAGE, I agree 100%. I have 4 GSDs and 2 toy poodles. My dogs all get along, no issues. The poodles are well-trained, as are the GSDs.
But do you know how many times larger dogs run up full speed and just bowl a smaller breed right over? It seems like it happens every day at our dog park, and then when the littler dog comes up growling or snapping to get some space the large breed owner tends to say something like "Oh, my dog just wants to play, he's friendly, honest! Why is yours such a brat?" Just one reason I don't take my poodles to our dog park anymore and haven't for years.
I'd hate to have one of my poodles get smooshed by an overly hyper untrained 100+ lb. Lab while the owner's busy yelling from a distance "Don't worry, he just wants to play!" Same for me, do you have any idea how many times the same dog comes up and leaps all over me, or the friends I'm with? Happens almost every time. 80-100 lbs. hitting you at warp speed really hurts!
Unfortunately, untrained dogs come in all shapes and sizes!


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Mikelia said:


> I could not help but share this video
> 
> Claudia Romard & Mr. Murphy - YouTube
> (sorry, I don't know how to imbed them)
> ...


Oh my gosh he's so freaking cute!! I mean terrifying  I love his "bark and hold" lol


----------



## lcsparrow70 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a Cavelier Spaniel, and she is quite well behaved. She knows to stay, sit, lay down, heel, come, up, down, and a few tricks. She also responds to go home and can handle taking commands from a distance. She does well on and off the leash. I also have a large dog, Standard Poodle, who is well trained in obedience. I can walk both of them down the street without issue. As a matter of fact, there is a woman in my neighborhood who walks three very large dogs - Yellow Lab and two mastiff type breeds/mixes. They pull her down the road and the lab is off leash. My girls walk right through the chaos without adding to it and have actually helped her with her dogs by not reacting to their behavior. Additionally, my neighborhood is like a dog park. The girls love going out in the front yard because there are always dogs wondering the neighborhood who belong to my neighbors. There are two miniature Schnauzers, Labradoodle,a mix breed, and many others. My girls love it! They play with the dogs and when I say, "Go inside" they stop what they are doing and immediately go inside. As for the large dog bowling over the little dog, yes my Poodle runs over my little dog sometimes but she doesn't get hurt (believe me my Cavi would let me know if she did since she's not a tough dog). We will be adding a GSD to the mix and hope she will be as well rounded and comfortable as my current dogs.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I really liked my Smooth Fox Terriers. They can be challenging---mainly because they are so extremely smart and energetic. They can be out the door and three miles down the road before you can even get your hat on.

And their minds work just as fast as their legs.

They are excellent at agility which requires just as much training as it does physical ability. So are Shelties. 

The size of the dog makes no difference for training.

It seems to me that what you are really complaining about is owners who do not train their dogs to behave. You'll find just as many of those with large dogs as small dogs-----although I think it is more common for small dog owners to make excuses for themselves.


----------

